# My Graves Story & RAI Exp



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

I want to share my blog about my graves story and my RAI exp thus far. I had my RAI three weeks ago. Hopefully I can provide positive updates on the outcome of my experience with RAI vs all the negative ones.

http://mygravesdiseasestory.blogspot.com/

arty0049:arty0049:arty0049:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear RAI went well for you. I went the route of surgery, and am very happy with my choice. It is good to hear someone from the other camp speaking up.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

Im having RAI this Tuesday and need some positive feed back on it...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello AndiB! Welcome to our family/BB.

Well I am still alive and kicking after 13 yrs post RAI. I can do the same things after RAI that I did before and then some.

You'll be just fine.


----------

